# Sieger Show requirements



## theresagsd (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi everyone! I am picking up my West German Bloodline female puppy in 2 weeks and she will be my first female for showing. I live in the United States and was looking for more information on titles and requirements to enter into the USCA sieger show. I have a couple questions below. (I have searched online and cannot find a straight answer, hoping someone that has gone through the show process can clear things up for me  )

1. What titles (IPO, KKL, etc) are required to enter into which classes and by what age do these titles need to be fulfilled?
2. Can the titles all be achieved here in the US, or does KKL need to be done on German soil?
3. About how much does training for IPO, bitework, and KKL cost? (ball park range)... Is bitework part of IPO1?
4. How soon do you look/book for someone to handle your dog for you at the show?

When I enter her into the Sieger show in Ohio this year she will be just shy of 7 months old. I am going to set up a ring at my house and work with her myself as much as I can. I apologize for so many questions. I am very excited about entering my own dog into the show world, and am feeling overwhelmed / anxious over being unsure of what is required and at what times.

Thank you all for your time, stay safe!


----------

